
Spreadsheets are dreams - akkartik
https://medium.com/hand-brain/rod-mclaren-d9ffe6bfb83c
======
walterbell
Treesheets (open-source for Mac, Windows, Linux) extends the spreadsheet user
experience to general data organization,
[http://www.treesheets.com](http://www.treesheets.com)

------
digi_owl
Ever so often i think it would be interesting to see something akin to a
spreadsheet for full on programming, that would display the state of every
variable and constant much like a spreadsheet shows the result of the formula
within.

I guess it could be compared to the "blinkenlights" of old mainframes and
minis, showing the state of various CPU registers etc.

~~~
arethuza
The "watches" feature of most debuggers give you something like that.

Having said that, debuggers don't give you the ability to graphical visualize
dependencies between formulas/expressions that Excel does.

------
jessaustin
_Bacon used sand to add texture to a painting of Van Gogh._

This threw me for a loop. I suppose adding "Francis" wouldn't have helped
much, but when I see the single name I think of the philosopher, scientist,
Attorney General, and Lord Chancellor (who died long before Van Gogh lived),
not the painter.

------
newscracker
_Off topic_

Is it a new trend on medium.com to use grainy GIFs with "shivering gaudy text"
(text in gaudy colors moving back and forth with a grainy image in the
background)? I noticed a similar usage in another article a week or so ago.
Apart from looking really terrible (IMO), it would be useful to put a seizure
trigger warning before such images are even shown.

~~~
walterbell
Yes, this is troubling. If live experiments are going to be run on readers, it
would be safer to have live sensors hooked up to the readers, rather than
broadcasting to thousands of anonymous viewers.

